# Anyone notice the Atlas has active grille shutters?



## mmcverry (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a SEL and noticed there were active grille shutters for the lower part of the radiator. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NzJyCzb3j9v-BbBs61awn9dOMTJwmsSD/view?usp=drivesdk

Does this really make a big difference in fuel economy? It seems too small and too far set back to really do anything.

An alternative theory is it closest to help the engine warm up faster thus reducing emissions.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

Not all models have the active shutters according to this from a VW description of the Atlas; 
“The SEL*V6*is ideal for drivers who need to tow 2,000 pounds or more. The SEL V6 has a towing capacity of 5,000 pounds. The V6 comes with its own factory-installed hitch. The radiator fan’s motor for the SEL trim is 850 instead of 600 watts. Volkswagen removed the lower grille shutters to make sure air is always moving through the vehicle’s heat exchangers”.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

that quote is a bit dated. ANY factory equipped hitch atlas will have the better rad fan motor.


----------



## mmcverry (Sep 7, 2007)

But I have an SEL with a tow package and V6 and still have the active grill shutters...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mmcverry said:


> I have a SEL and noticed there were active grille shutters for the lower part of the radiator.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NzJyCzb3j9v-BbBs61awn9dOMTJwmsSD/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> ...


If it didn't have an advantage, it would not be there.


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

I have an SE V6 4motion and have the active shutters. Not sure how well they do, but they seem to move on their own without the car even being on.


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

2019 SEL-P V6 4Motion and no active grill.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

2019 S 4motion V6 with factory tow package, has active shutters.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Really weird. I always though the active grill shutters were eliminated when you had the true factory tow PKG which came on SEL and above (with VR6). That it needed to always let more air in for cooling purposes during towing.

But it seems very inconsistent in that some people have them and some don't. 

I could see someone having them with the accessory towing kit, since that wasn't the full tow PKG with the addl cooler, but not someone with the full tow PKG like on an SEL V6.




mmcverry said:


> But I have an SEL with a tow package and V6 and still have the active grill shutters...


This doesn't make sense. The factory tow kit is supposed to eliminate the shutters. Only the accessory tow kit on the 4cyl or VR6 below SEL is supposed to include the shutters. 



GTIXpress said:


> I have an SE V6 4motion and have the active shutters. Not sure how well they do, but they seem to move on their own without the car even being on.


This makes sense since you technically have the accessory tow kit not the factory kit.



Misio9 said:


> 2019 SEL-P V6 4Motion and no active grill.


This makes sense since you have the factory tow kit and it eliminated the shutters. 



A4MOS19 said:


> 2019 S 4motion V6 with factory tow package, has active shutters.


This makes sense since you technically have the accessory tow kit not the factory kit.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Quote Originally Posted by A4MOS19 View Post
2019 S 4motion V6 with factory tow package, has active shutters.
This makes sense since you technically have the accessory tow kit not the factory kit.

Thought this was the factory tow kit. Car arrived with this already installed, and at the option price and description shown.


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Really weird. I always though the active grill shutters were eliminated when you had the true factory tow PKG which came on SEL and above (with VR6). That it needed to always let more air in for cooling purposes during towing.
> 
> But it seems very inconsistent in that some people have them and some don't.
> 
> ...





My SE has the factory tow kit and is listed on the dealer sticker as having the 5000 lb tow rating. Also came with the 7-pin light connector.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Sorry, photo wasn't very clear


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Interesting. So it seems if you got the factory tow option on an S V6 or SE V6 (not the port installed accessory) then it kept the grill shutters. Almost like they forgot with that factory package that they had to eliminate them.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Interesting. So it seems if you got the factory tow option on an S V6 or SE V6 (not the port installed accessory) then it kept the grill shutters. Almost like they forgot with that factory package that they had to eliminate them.


Any Atlas that will be used for heavy towing has the grill shutters.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

My 2018 SEL 4Motion has active grille shutters - just watched them close. My car has the factory 5K pound tow package.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Only your Chattanooga build teams know the answer to this mystery!!:screwy:


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

I've seen other comments made that the shutters were missing due to either body kits (i.e. R-Line) or the 360 camera placement. Technically I don't see any reason to remove the shutters for towing purposes, since the car would just keep them open depending on load and temperature of the engine. Even larger pickups now have them. I don't have any of the driver aides on my SE, as it's pretty much a base model. So I don't have the additional external cameras or sensors that lane assist and other features use.

For those missing the shutters, do you have the additional driver's aides?


----------



## Central Connecticut (Jan 2, 2020)

My 2019 Atlas S 3.6L V6 4Motion AWD with factory tow package (5,000 lb.) has active grille shutters. At first I thought not, until I looked again, further down, under the bumper.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> My 2018 SEL 4Motion has active grille shutters - just watched them close. My car has the factory 5K pound tow package.





GTIXpress said:


> I've seen other comments made that the shutters were missing due to either body kits (i.e. R-Line) or the 360 camera placement. Technically I don't see any reason to remove the shutters for towing purposes, since the car would just keep them open depending on load and temperature of the engine. Even larger pickups now have them. I don't have any of the driver aides on my SE, as it's pretty much a base model. So I don't have the additional external cameras or sensors that lane assist and other features use.
> 
> For those missing the shutters, do you have the additional driver's aides?


Our 2018 SEL V6 4Motion R-Line has the 5k lb factory tow package and no active shutters. Full driver aides except 360 cam/parking assist. 

I always thought the rule was that tow package deleted the active shutters. But like you said, if the reason was for cooling when towing you'd think it could just hold the shutters open whenever a trailer is plugged in.


----------

